# Can we get "Tivo" sounds??



## 4re (Sep 23, 2005)

I really liked the sound effects I got when using Tivo. Any plans to initiate a similar function?
Thanks!
J.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Nope.

We're still waiting for them to get the things to record shows properly.


----------



## 4re (Sep 23, 2005)

True It's definitely not as nice as Tivo but the HD picture is great!


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

I really miss the sounds for skipping forwards and backwards. With my TiVo I could zip around and know where I was by the sounds. It would be nice to have some audio feedback so I know it got my button push.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

When I had a stand alone tivo the sound effects were the first thing I turned off. I hated all those kiddie sounds, because it sounded like a damn video game.


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> When I had a stand alone tivo the sound effects were the first thing I turned off. I hated all those kiddie sounds, because it sounded like a damn video game.


Agreed. The 942 is having enough problems with someone trying to turn it into Clippy.


----------

